# You have to watch this



## Stihlcutter (Jan 10, 2010)

Whats this moron fall this tree,to bad it didnt land on him it would have made it better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3pJggb7iPs&feature=related


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2010)

See? That is why I limit myself to 7 or 8 beers when I am cutting.


----------



## mattc (Jan 11, 2010)

That was very difficult to watch... 

Glad they did not get hurt or die.

Matt.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 12, 2010)

Go wild thing!!!


----------



## Treetom (Jan 12, 2010)

"Woah, almost hit myself in the face!" :monkey:


----------



## lxt (Jan 12, 2010)

That guy is a chimney log...literally!

I liked all the PPE he was wearing , truly an idiot!!



LXT..............


----------



## gwiley (Jan 12, 2010)

*I pity the foo*

Seriously, once you are well trained/informed and have real/useful experience it is easy to take it all for granted. We forget what it took to arrive at the point we are at in a particular activity.

When I look at my progression from "soon to die tree mauler" to "capable and mostly safe but still amateur faller" I see a long and twisty road with a lot of potential exits.

I suspect that we don't have good statistics regarding tree falling/chainsaw related deaths and injuries broken down by level of experience - this guys said "I am in my element now" - he THINKS he is a pro. If he survives a major accident he will tell the ER staff/incident investigator that he is an experienced faller.

I know this work is dangerous but I am willing to bet that far more of the experienced guys that suffer injury or death are self-proclaimed experts who would be more accurately identified as ignorant regarding industry approved technique and safety practices.

Let's hope that this is the beginning of a quick learning journey for this guy.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 13, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Seriously, once you are well trained/informed and have real/useful experience it is easy to take it all for granted. We forget what it took to arrive at the point we are at in a particular activity.
> 
> When I look at my progression from "soon to die tree mauler" to "capable and mostly safe but still amateur faller" I see a long and twisty road with a lot of potential exits.
> 
> ...



Sadly ,I think this FELLA [not feller] learned nothing from his mistake
as witnessed by the self back-patting at the end of the video.

One must have remorse before one can be rehabilitated.


----------



## ArborCore (Jan 14, 2010)

This is exactly why all my employees are required to have a 3 digit IQ... I reflexively felt compelled to run away as soon as he started the cut about 6' up... couldn't tell by the video, but I thought it was going to flip backwards and flatten the camera guy.

Fortunately for these guys Darwin felt sympathetic that day.


----------



## barton174 (Jan 14, 2010)

ArborCore said:


> This is exactly why all my employees are required to have a 3 digit IQ... I reflexively felt compelled to run away as soon as he started the cut about 6' up... couldn't tell by the video, but I thought it was going to flip backwards and flatten the camera guy.
> 
> Fortunately for these guys Darwin felt sympathetic that day.



I'm a total newb to felling, but even I saw that and thought "he's going to cut his face off, and if he escapes cutting his face off, the tree's going to come back and kill him and the camera man".

Mike


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jan 15, 2010)

What kind of back cut was that?... oh, nevermind, I don't think I want to know.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 15, 2010)

What a dip####, that stupid ass hillbilly has no business posting that online.


----------



## parttime (Jan 16, 2010)

IcePick said:


> What a dip####, that stupid ass hillbilly has no business posting that online.



Hey Icepick, that guy is a flatlander, notice the level ground. we hillbillies coulda don't that in half the time.


----------



## Treecutr (Jan 16, 2010)

I couldn't help but post not 1 but 2 comments about that video to the retread. Granted we do know what were doing, but even my 12 year old knows to AT least wear ear plugs, gloves, and safety glasses at a minimum. Unfortunately this guy took the comments and shrugged it off and probably will learn the hard way. Holy crap that was tough to watch.


----------



## EdenT (Jan 17, 2010)

Reading the comments before I watched the film ruined it for me. I knew that sadly it had a happy ending. Hopefully some junkie thief will steal that crack smokin ass goblin's saw and video camera before he gets himself and probably someone else killed or maimed. Then we will have to give the junkie thief a citation for saving society the cost of cleaning up the mess. See even junkie thieves have their uses - nah scratch that.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 17, 2010)

I always wondered what Johnny Knoxvilles older brother did for a living.


----------

